# new gun



## squirrel assasin (Apr 25, 2007)

Im thinking about buying a new gun is this one good for squirrels

SS1000 Air Rifle Combo by Beeman in 22 cal


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

you will love that rifle... i have the ss1000t in .177.... great rifle real tack driver...


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

My Older brother has the same thing in .177 and he likes it alot too. He is always plinking small targets and tasty woodland creatures with his. :sniper:


----------



## squirrel assasin (Apr 25, 2007)

so if its great in 177 cal it sould be good in 22 cal to right


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

it should be i would think... when i got mine i didn't see it in the .22 cal.... other wise i would have gotten that one... i love beemanns they have always been great guns for me ..


----------

